# Gravel siphon



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone ever make a gravel siphon?! I need one that is about 30 ft. If you buy one they are like 40-50$ but I see that you can just buy the tube for like 10$. I have a faucet pump from a water bed, sooooo I was thinking 10$ tube, 5$ hose at family buck, and wala Ive got a 50$ gravel siphon for half the price! Anyone got any experience?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

If you want to make one that is "high tech", get a submersible pump and the correct length of hose. Should cost about $30-$40.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

1.5-2" inch pvc pipe capped off with a nipple cap that is used for raised sprinklers then attach your hose. They do make a thing called a bulkhead that could be used in the cap after a hole is drilled in the top. Then you can clamp the hose to it and use the water bed thing.


----------

